# No show? HOS shares its orchids anyway



## KateL (Mar 23, 2020)

The Honolulu Orchid Society, particularly certain members of its board, have endeavored to share their blooming orchids with each other, nothwithstanding canceled shows. Here’s what they put together in response to a couple of our submitted pics. Aloha, Kate


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 23, 2020)

What a great post. Looks like Spike has everything under control over there!


----------



## abax (Mar 24, 2020)

Love the idea and love the flowers, but I like that
sweet Lab most of all.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Mar 24, 2020)

I love this. Thanks for sharing Kate. We are thinking about ways to share things virtually. This would give us a nice template to follow. Lovely blooms and growing space.


----------



## Cheoah (Mar 24, 2020)

Thanks for that. Also gleaned some shade house ideas!


----------

